# How to build edubuntu ltsp image using gentoo

## devilheart

Hi, i have to set up a edubuntu thin client network managed by a gentoo server but i'm stuck at building client image. i have a edubuntu dvd iso mounted at /mnt, then i try to build the image with

ltsp-build-client --dist Ubuntu --mirror file:///mnt

but the script is still trying to download a stage3 and build gentoo client. what can i do?

----------

